# Your Favorite Coat Color??



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

What is your favorite coat color? If you said other, comment below.:wink:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

You forgot grullo! My real favorite, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, sorry! I could only put 10 choices, plus Grullo is like super rare I thought! You should still vote though, and just put other, please


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Have to say pinto


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

You mean I have to pick just ONE?!? 
Gahh! :think: Impossible.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Palomino for me!! :smile:


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I chose other, I love all things dun! And it wasn't an option!

Although I like certain shades of all colors, palomino and black have been favorites at one time or another, but duns (especially the right shade of regular dun, grulla, or buckskin dun).


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Bay and White splashed Overo, also black splashed overos, Perlinos, Cremellos, Roans.....any color really doesn't matter.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I settled on buckskin as buckskin or dun is the color of my dream horse, however I am a sucker for spots and patches on any coat!

<3


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

horselovinlady said:


> palomino for me!! :smile:


same!!!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I love a blood red bay with black mane and tail and legs. Having said that most of the horses here are black. Shalom


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cremellos and blue roans are my fav.!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

lucky2008 said:


> Cremellos and blue roans are my fav.!


 Cremellos are my second favorite color. Just don't tell "my" red horses that lol. :wink:


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Brindle X)


----------

